# Need Beowulf



## calvin

Beowulf banned? I could'nt believe it when I saw it,not Beo!
We need him back on here,his advise and insight do make him one of the most valuable people here on Tams,if not for him and Morrigan and a few others,I believe me and CSS would not have made it this far.
I wonder how many marriages Beo and Morrigan have helped saved?
Their advice is spot on with compassion and understanding and it can be harsh and rough when I need some sense knocked into my head.
I respectfully ask the mods or Chris H to please let him back on,he is sorely needed here.
Yes he can be blunt sometimes but every now and then thats needed.
Beo,Brother please dont leave Tams.You are very much needed,when I start doubting my marriage I go back and re-read the advice you have given and it sets me straight,puts me back on track.
Thank you and Morrigan for all your help.
We miss you,please dont leave
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI

calvin said:


> Beowulf banned? I could'nt believe it when I saw it,not Beo!
> We need him back on here,his advise and insight do make him one of the most valuable people here on Tams,if not for him and Morrigan and a few others,I believe me and CSS would not have made it this far.
> I wonder how many marriages Beo and Morrigan have helped saved?
> Their advice is spot on with compassion and understanding and it can be harsh and rough when I need some sense knocked into my head.
> I respectfully ask the mods or Chris H to please let him back on,he is sorely needed here.
> Yes he can be blunt sometimes but every now and then thats needed.
> Beo,Brother please dont leave Tams.You are very much needed,when I start doubting my marriage I go back and re-read the advice you have given and it sets me straight,puts me back on track.
> Thank you and Morrigan for all your help.
> We miss you,please dont leave
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I couldn't agree with you more. Glad you're back! Is CSS back?


----------



## calvin

CSS will be back Friday,Beo's back ( thank God ) but I think he's in stealth mode right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz

what were they banned for?


----------



## jh52

Beo got banned again this morning !! Don't know why !!:scratchhead:


----------



## calvin

I dont feel a man of such magnitude should be treated like this.
The good he and Morrigan did is an excellent sevice to this site.
He's well meaning and what is missing from here right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris H.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/50539-tough-night-5.html#post948894


----------



## calvin

Some time has gone by since Beo and Morrigan have been on here.
The advice they gave was priceless.
I know a lot of the poor souls on here could use them.
I wish they could be given a chance,call it double secret probation but I pray they find their way back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad

I have to add that in the history of communist dictatorships, this is likely the most successful one.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Define successful, Cuba has been going on in one for 50 years now


----------



## Conrad

Almostrecovered said:


> Define successful, Cuba has been going on in one for 50 years now


Successful to me means fewest innocents killed by the state.


----------



## Almostrecovered

By that definition the US doesn't have a good history either considering the amount of slaves and native Americans killed under democracy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad

Almostrecovered said:


> By that definition the US doesn't have a good history either considering the amount of slaves and native Americans killed under democracy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure what you're after, but my comment was pointing out the absurdity of referring to this place as "communist" anything.

It's a moderated forum. If someone doesn't like the way it's administered, they're free to start their own.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Just being as facetious as you are
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin

Easy guys,I like you both.Now be good. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

